# JD 110 rough running



## Kadbow (Jun 2, 2015)

I just got an early 70s 8hp JD 110 lawn tractor from a friend who wanted it hauled off. It will start if you give it a shot of starter fluid and it runs if you keep it fully choked and the throttle pretty open. Everything else seems to work, is in good shape, needs tires but I want to get it running better before I sink too much money into it. Any ideas on where to start would be appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm thinking a good carburetor cleaning and rebuild would be a good place to start. Replace fuel lines if they look bad, as well.
Hows that Jubilee vane pump working out for you?


----------



## Kadbow (Jun 2, 2015)

That is what I figured, rebuild the carb. My vane pump has been working great since I replaced the fluids, even in cold weather.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Let us know if you get it going! If not, maybe we can all have a go at giving you a few tips to get it up and running. Is that your Jubilee in your avatar?


----------



## Kadbow (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes that is my Jubilee. Amazes me how these old tractors can still work. Thanks for the input on the JD.


----------



## Kadbow (Jun 2, 2015)

Another pic


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I "think" a new carb off the ol interweb would be cheap enough to just replace it..
I got 1 for 12.00 w all new lines & a fuel filter..
Have a look around..


----------



## Kadbow (Jun 2, 2015)

Will do, thanks.


----------

